
Show HN: Beforetheban.com, a decentralized index of social media users - Mattasher
https://beforetheban.com/#page=home
======
Mattasher
Previously posted to HN half-a-year ago while still in the idea stage. Now a
developed website.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17732902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17732902)
for previous discussion

